# New Safety Forum



## carpenter 1st (Sep 2, 2005)

don't tell the jobsite newbie to - "toss me that worm drive saw." one broken finger, one new worm drive,and one newbs docked paycheck later,all is good.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Between old27 & justaframer, you guys sound like walking trainwrecks.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Don't use extension ladders without a rope to extend and collapse them, lol! If said rope is not attached, do NOT attempt to "walk" the ladder down from 30 feet to a more manageable height with a window below it on the wall! Don't attempt this when homeowner is in the room behind said window. Have boss send the other crew over to replace pane and re-glaze. 

Do NOT stand on 8' fiberglass ladders with a split leg at the bottom. Do not attempt this in the vicinity of first floor windows while attempting to hand paint facia beside said window. You might just end up tipping over, crashing ladder through window, and pouring half a gallon of paint down the sheer drapes and onto customers floor in a million dollar waterfront home. Pray alarm is not on (thank heavens)....have boss send other crew to replace pane and re-glaze, lol! :Thumbs:


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

ProWallGuy said:


> Between old27 & justaframer, you guys sound like walking trainwrecks.



Most of my accidents where when I was green. Two of the tips I posted were not me and I wasn't on those jobs. My last one which I'll post in next was the worst. It's actually kind of funny now. :cheesygri


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

*Safety tip #12*

Never by all means clear built up wet saw dust off the table of a skil saw when it is moving or when the guy your building the house for is working on his NOS system. (nitrous) In a weird chain of events as I was clearing built up wet saw dust from the table as it was moving the home owner has fine tuning his NOS. 
Well there was a loud back fire that jerked my body and my finger into the moving blade. Lucky for me it was only a 5 1/4" PC sidewinder. It didn't even cut the bone. :cheesygri To the bone yes and only 6 stitches. I was back to work the next day. It did cost me my job though about 3 weeks later 2 days before 9/11.

I remember showing my mom the bandage I told her I lost the top of my finger. :cheesygri Yes she started


----------



## old27 (Feb 13, 2005)

*Karma Karma Karma*



ProWallGuy said:


> Between old27 & justaframer, you guys sound like walking trainwrecks.



Just got back from the ER...10 stitches in the shin above the ankle. Why the heck don't windows have warnings on them, such as, "WARNING, Glass is sharp, especially when broken." Guillotine Chop!

-CHOOO CHOOOO

ps PWG--I prefer to be dubbed a "Limping Trainwreck"


----------



## ConcreteGuy (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks Mr. Nathan for this forum.


----------



## ConcreteGuy (Jun 10, 2005)

Dear Limping Trainwreck, aka, Old 27,

I hate to hear about your encounter with the raw edge of glass. Perhaps if you were wearing OSHA regulation full body armor, you wouldn't be able to complain about pain or work. OSHA body armor is very restrictive.

:cheesygri


----------



## old27 (Feb 13, 2005)

GCMan said:


> Dear Limping Trainwreck, aka, Old 27,
> 
> I hate to hear about your encounter with the raw edge of glass. Perhaps if you were wearing OSHA regulation full body armor, you wouldn't be able to complain about pain or work. OSHA body armor is very restrictive.
> 
> :cheesygri



GC my friend, thank you for your concern. I removed the stitches by myself successfully and have been dining every night on a different bit of the scab. Again, thanks and have a great week.

-Rocket Train (once again)


----------



## ConcreteGuy (Jun 10, 2005)

Dear Old27, I've sent fragments of your posts to Enigmologists in Israel. They have concluded that you are not a hoax. Thus, I have to validate you, with some trepidation.

Your cross references between "Limping Trrainwreck" and "Rocket Train" has caused some confusion amongst our scholars.

Please reconcile.

Yours until then, if it lasts that long,
Train-wreck GCMan


----------

